# New Firmware Upgrades for Cinema EOS and 4K display



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 4, 2014)

```
<p>Canon has announced details of firmware upgrades for its EOS C500 and EOS C300 Digital Cinema Cameras, DP-V3010 4K reference display and Cinema RAW Development (CRD) software. The firmware upgrades, scheduled for release as free downloads from Canon Europe in Q4 2014, have been designed to better integrate acquisition and management of 4K footage into every workflow situation…</p>
<p>When Canon first entered the digital cinema market, it did so with a firm commitment to fully support every aspect of filmmaking. The latest firmware upgrades provide more compelling reasons for filmmakers to enjoy the significant advantages offered by the Cinema EOS system.</p>
<p><strong>SUPPORT FOR BT.2020 COLOUR SPACE</strong>

The EOS C500 will be able to, thanks to new firmware, deliver BT.2020-defined Ultra High Definition (UHD) video.

Since launch, Canon’s Cinema EOS Digital Cinema Cameras and lenses have earned widespread praise and the C500 and C500 PL, which capture 4K video in stunning detail, can now be enhanced even further with a new firmware upgrade offering support for BT.2020, the recently-defined colour space for Ultra High Definition (UHD) video, the next-generation broadcast standard.</p>
<p>Supporting end-to-end BT.2020 workflow, Canon’s DP-V3010 4K professional reference display will also be upgraded to support content shot in BT.2020. BT.2020 input signals will be mapped to the native colour space of the DP-V3010 for output, implementing the latest derivation of luminance and colour-difference signal specified by the International Telecommunications Union, to ensure that images are displayed with the widest possible colour gamut and the greatest possible accuracy.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1062483-REG/canon_0044c002_eos_c300_cinema_eos.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EOS C300 at B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/855975-REG/Canon_EOS_C500_Cinema_EOS.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">Canon EOS C500 at B&H Photo</a></p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>DP-V3010 – THE SUPERIOR 4K REFERENCE DISPLAY</strong>

Since the DP-V3010 was launched in January 2014, it has won critical praise for its exceptional colour accuracy and high image quality. Continuous feedback from users and industry professionals has resulted in this firmware upgrade. In addition to BT.2020 support, the ACESproxy transfer standard1 advocated by the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences will become an option following the update, enabling streamlined colour grading on set and in post-production.</p>
<p>The DP-V3010 4K reference display has received a significant firmware upgrade to allow for new inputs and signal formats as well as BT.2020 and ACESproxy modes.

The new firmware will also provide an output solution for footage shot using the Cinema Gamut and DCI-P3+ colour spaces available in EOS C500, simplifying monitoring and post-production work. Footage can be displayed using either DCI-P3 or BT.709, as the project requires, with optimised conversion occurring in the display. Further support added includes YCbCr 4:4:4 luminance and chroma sampling used in digital cinema production, while a new peaking function displays a colour outline around subjects in focus making it easier to judge a point of focus for a shot.</p>
<p>The update makes the DP-V3010 the first2 4K professional display to support the 48 frames-per-second digital cinema frame rate increasingly used by professionals in the industry.</p>
<p><strong>DP-V3010 – KEY IMPROVEMENTS</strong>

The DP-V3010 will benefit from a variety of improvements thanks to the forthcoming firmware update, including BT.2020 and ACESproxy modes. The improvements include:</p>
<ul>
<li>BT.2020, DCI-P3+ and Canon Log to DCI 1.0 gamma conversion modes</li>
<li>New colour space transforms</li>
<li>Support for new signal formats</li>
<li>Gain RGB and Bias RGB colour temperature settings</li>
<li>Peaking function</li>
<li>Automatic 3G-SDI and HD-SDI selection</li>
<li>Selection of OSD display position</li>
<li>New interface options</li>
<li>Delete LUT function</li>
<li>PsF conversion for signals with no payload</li>
<li>IMPROVEMENTS FOR CANON RAW DEVELOPMENT (CRD) SOFTWARE</li>
<li>Canon is improving on-set workflow to make 4K RAW production a more cost-effective proposition and at the heart of this is the continued enhancement of its Canon RAW Development (CRD) software, which will be upgraded to version 1.3 in Q4 2014.</li>
</ul>
<p>CRD v1.3 will provide a colour space transform function to enable review of ‘developed’ 4K footage in the industry-standard colour spaces BT.709 and DCI-P3.</p>
<p>CRD v1.3 will also include support for Edit Decision List (EDL) files for the first time, helping to streamline RAW workflow. Hence it will be possible to complete an offline edit using HD proxy files (recorded to CF card) and use the resulting EDL file to determine which files should be developed by the CRD software. This means that only the required content will be developed – saving time and money.</p>
<p><strong>CANON RAW DEVELOPMENT AND INTEL GRAPHICS</strong>

Furthermore, CRD v1.3 will also benefit from a collaboration with Intel, first announced in April 2014, that will help to make shooting in 4K RAW a simpler proposition. The upgrade will offer improved performance thanks to the Intel® Integrated Native Developer Experience RAW Media Accelerator, enabling fast de-bayering and drop-free playback of the resulting 4K footage (up to 24fps only) when using a laptop equipped with Intel ® Iris™ Pro Graphics. This solution reduces the cost and footprint of the necessary computer hardware and saves time (and budget) on set. With suitable software on a laptop this solution means it will be possible to edit, develop, play back and output 4K RAW footage using a single suitably specified laptop – thus providing a complete mobile RAW workflow.</p>
<p><strong>C500 AND C300 – IMPROVED OPERABILITY WHEN SETTING COLOUR TEMPERATURE OF WHITE BALANCE</strong>

The new firmware upgrade also includes a useful feature for users of the EOS C500 and EOS C300 cameras, allowing users to easily set colour temperature values using the camera’s FUNC button.</p>
<p><strong>FIND OUT MORE</strong>

Canon will also be showcasing the advantages offered by the new firmware at IBC 2014 (the International Broadcasting Convention), which will take place at the RAI conference and convention centre in Amsterdam, the Netherlands, from 12-16 September 2014.</p>
```


----------



## transpo1 (Sep 4, 2014)

There you have it- definitely no 4K in the 7DII if anyone was still holding out hope. 

The Intel Iris Pro Graphics RAW graphics accelerator sounds cool- it may set the stage for the new round of Cinema EOS cameras to come out next year.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi transpo1. 
Not sure what leads you to that conclusion, they will probably need to implement 4K in 7DII to retain market share against other manufacturers that have it in comparable price / quality bodies already. I don't think the cinema range will be under threat from a 7DII.
It is good that Canon are keeping abreast of the 4K standards and implementing changes via the firmware though. 

Cheers, Graham. 



transpo1 said:


> There you have it- definitely no 4K in the 7DII if anyone was still holding out hope.


----------



## Lee Jay (Sep 4, 2014)

transpo1 said:


> There you have it- definitely no 4K in the 7DII if anyone was still holding out hope.



I was thinking the opposite. This looks more like additional ways to segregate the Cinema line from the consumer line if they start pushing 4k down the ladder toward the consumer products like the 7D replacement.


----------



## Besisika (Sep 4, 2014)

transpo1 said:


> There you have it- definitely no 4K in the 7DII if anyone was still holding out hope.
> 
> The Intel Iris Pro Graphics RAW graphics accelerator sounds cool- it may set the stage for the new round of Cinema EOS cameras to come out next year.


No 7D II for me then! And I was counting on it.


----------



## transpo1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi transpo1.
> Not sure what leads you to that conclusion, they will probably need to implement 4K in 7DII to retain market share against other manufacturers that have it in comparable price / quality bodies already. I don't think the cinema range will be under threat from a 7DII.
> It is good that Canon are keeping abreast of the 4K standards and implementing changes via the firmware though.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Graham, I completely agree and hope you're right -- they should implement 4K -- but am just reacting to the current 1080p video specs being bandied about. 



Lee Jay said:


> transpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > There you have it- definitely no 4K in the 7DII if anyone was still holding out hope.
> ...



Gosh, you know -- I was a bit sleepy this morning  So looking at from the reverse angle, you may be right. This could be just to appease the Cinema EOS crowd, some of whom could be angry if a 4K 7DII is announced. 

We'll know soon enough. I thought it strange there is RAW acceleration for Intel Iris Pro Graphics, which is a consumer graphics card, without a consumer range camera from Canon that does RAW video. Interesting. 

I'd be somewhat satisfied if the 7DII does RAW 1080p and 4K compressed


----------



## Gantz (Sep 4, 2014)

transpo1 said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi transpo1.
> ...



Are you a PRO?.

Because in a different thread someone wrote PROS will not use the 7D MK2 for work even if it had 4K.

Something i can not agree to when i look at the GH4.

I would be interested what the common senus is on this topic, on this more geeky than artsy forum.


----------



## transpo1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Gantz said:


> transpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > Valvebounce said:
> ...



Yes, I am a pro. 

Pros will use it, even if it's just compressed Motion JPEG 4K like the 1DC.


----------

